# Suche Rute für Sbiros min. 3,9m max. 70 Euro



## Aalbubi (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne,

aktuell Fische ich am Forellenpuff meine Balzer MP Snake Skin Medium Feeder 3,6m bis 100g WG. Ich bin super zufrieden mit der Rute, einfach geil (viel besser verarbeitet als die neuen).
Ich möchte aber nicht mehr als Zweitrute meine 2,4m Spinnrute benutzen, weil sie für zwei Meter lange Vorfächer eher suboptimal ist.

Da diese 2+3 Teilung einfach die Hölle für den Transport im Montierten zustand ist und ich jedes mal um meine Feederspitze bange, möchte ich nicht wieder nach solch einer Rute suchen.

Ich suche nach einem kleinen Allrounder, mindestens 3,9m lang und natürlich gut verarbeitet. Ich fische sehr oft auftreibend, stationär mit Sbiro bis 25g auf 50++ Meter. Manchmal aber auch schleppend, weshalb die Bissanzeige einigermaßen in Ordnung sein sollte. Manchmal fische ich auch ne 3g Pose (mit der Feeder,1.5 OZ komme ich bestimmt 30m raus, wenn nicht mehr).

Ich habe schon einmal die Daiwa Aqualite Steckrute in der Hand gehabt, vom Blank her fühlte sich die Rute völlig in Ordnung an, aber der Rollenhalter ist ein absolutes kO-Kriterium. Ich brauche unbedingt einen Schraub-Rollenhalter.
Fisch jemand von euch vielleicht die Aqualite Tele in 3,9? Die gibt es für nen Fuffi im Netz. Die Power Match in 3,9 hat einen Schraub Rollenhalter, aber passt die Rute für meine Zwecke?
Oder kann mir jemand andere Ruten nach diesen Kriterien empfehlen, die ihr schon selber gefischt habt? Ich habe auch noch gemischte Gefühle ob eine Telerute wirklich gut im Vergleich zu den Steckruten sein kann.

Über eure Hilfe und Meinungen würde ich mich freuen!

Gruß Victor


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Januar 2021)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Sonne,
> 
> aktuell Fische ich am Forellenpuff meine Balzer MP Snake Skin Medium Feeder 3,6m bis 100g WG. Ich bin super zufrieden mit der Rute, einfach geil (viel besser verarbeitet als die neuen).
> Ich möchte aber nicht mehr als Zweitrute meine 2,4m Spinnrute benutzen, weil sie für zwei Meter lange Vorfächer eher suboptimal ist.
> ...


Hallo
Für deinen Anwendungszweck war ich eigentlich von Teleruten nicht begeistert. 
Hab aber mal die gekauft. 






						DAIWA Deutschland - Teleskopruten - LAGUNA TELE - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				




Die ist echt Klasse.
Hab sie neu leider nimmer entdeckt im Netz.
Nur gebraucht. 
Vielleicht gibt's die noch im Laden.
Ob die Aqualite genau so gut ist weiß ich nicht.
Aber für den Preis könnte man es drauf ankommen lassen.
Ne Alternative wäre eventuell noch die Procaster. 








						Daiwa Procaster Trout Forellenrute 3,00m / 3,30m / 3,60m / 3,90m Forellenangel  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Daiwa Procaster Trout Forellenrute 3,00m / 3,30m / 3,60m / 3,90m Forellenangel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Preislich mittlerweile auch sehr in Ordnung. 

Gut geeignet zum Spiro Fischen.
Allerdings ist die Spitze der Laguna feiner und sensibler.
Die Laguna hab ich in 3,60m.
Die Länge der Procaster weiß ich grad nicht auswendig..
Grüße Michi


----------



## Aalbubi (28. Januar 2021)

Vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe und deiner Meinung zu Teleruten Forelle74!

Die Daiwa Procaster gibt es noch in der 3,9m Version, aber bei den Online Shops die diese Version noch führen, ist der Versand arg teuer, weshalb man gleich zu einer hochwertigeren Rute greifen kann. 

Vielleicht habe ich damals (vor etlichen Jahren) extrem viel Panik geschoben als ich den Rollenhalter der Daiwa Aqualite gesehen habe, denn auf Bildern mit montierter Rolle (ich habe im Laden keine dran gemacht) sieht es recht passabel aus.

Kennt vielleicht jemand noch die Spro Trout Lake in 3,9m bis 40g WG?  Sie hat anscheinend Fuji Komponenten (ich weiß aus Erfahrung das es nichts heißen muss) verbaut und ist relativ günstig zu haben.

Zurzeit tendiere ich zwischen der Daiwa Aqualine Power Float in 4,2m und der Spro Trout Lake in 3,9m. 

Gruß
Victor


----------



## Forelle74 (28. Januar 2021)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe und deiner Meinung zu Teleruten Forelle74!
> 
> Die Daiwa Procaster gibt es noch in der 3,9m Version, aber bei den Online Shops die diese Version noch führen, ist der Versand arg teuer, weshalb man gleich zu einer hochwertigeren Rute greifen kann.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Die Aqualite  Power Float hab ich in 4,20 .
Ist ne feine Rute.
Hab sie nur nicht empfohlen wegen deiner Kritik gegen den Rollenhalter.
Ich mag den verschiebbar Rollenhalter sehr.
Und du kannst mit der 50g Version nen 30g Spirolino ins Nirwana pfeffern

Hab noch ne Mitchelle Epic Lake  ist sehr günstig aber so la la.

Die Spro kenne ich persönlich nicht.

Bei Matchruten für die Angelart(Spoirolino)sind mir die Ringe zu klein.
Auserdem haben die meisten sehr geringe Wurfgewichte.

Bei Posenfischen mit nicht allzu schweren Brummern hingegen sind Matchruten für mich die erste Wahl.


----------



## Aalbubi (29. Januar 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Forelle74!

Könntest du mir sagen, mit welcher Schnur du die dicken Sbiros fischt?

Geflecht + xxer Schlagschnur auf großer Entfernung wegen der Bisserkennung oder reicht eine gute 0,18er Mono? Oder muss ich mit dem Durchmesser der Mono aufstocken?

Gruß
Victor


----------



## Forelle74 (29. Januar 2021)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort Forelle74!
> 
> Könntest du mir sagen, mit welcher Schnur du die dicken Sbiros fischt?
> 
> ...


Gerne  
Also ich fische am liebsten Mono.
Durchmesser ab 0,20 weil bei uns auch gute Karpfen vorkommen da wo ich auf Forellen Angle.
Für die 4,20m Aqualite hab ich sogar 0,25er Mono drauf.
Ich fische da auch gern auf Karpfen mit Spirolino.
Mit 0,18 würde ich Vorsicht sein bei 30ger Spirolinos. 
Da kannst eigentlich schlecht voll durchziehen. 
Vorfach kann man ja je nach Situation dünner Wählen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (29. Januar 2021)

Die Trout Lake oder Sbiro kann man kaufen, allerdings sind die Griffe eher was für zarte Patschehändchen. Die Verarbeitung is aber sehr gut.


----------



## Aalbubi (29. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mir gerade die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float in 4,2m für 68€ und die Daiwa Prorex Super Soft Line 0,20mm mit 2000m für 10€ bestellt. Ich freue mich schon wenn ich sie einweihen kann. 

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Meinungen und die schnelle Hilfe!

Gruß 

Victor


----------



## Aalbubi (3. Februar 2021)

Rute und Schnur sind heute angekommen, muss nur noch das Wetter passen. Bis jetzt kann ich mit dem Rollenhalter leben. Die Schnur fühlt sich top an. Ringe sind in einer Flucht, der geschliffene Griff ist wohl Gewöhnungssache.

Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, schreibe ich nen kleinen Bericht bei Gelegenheit.

Danke für die Beratung!


----------



## Aalbubi (27. Februar 2021)

Kleines Resümee!

Die Fische standen maximal 30m vom Ufer entfernt, also brauchte ich nicht weit werfen.
Ich habe sogar eine 3g Posenmontage gefischt, weil ich einfach Bock hatte.
Die Rute liegt im Drill sehr gut in der Hand und ist überhaupt nicht klobig. Nur die Schnur finde ich nicht so toll, kleiner Fehlkauf, kann man aber fischen ( auch mit anderen Montagen probiert).

Die Rute wurde drilltechnisch wirklich getestet, noch nie so gut gefangen, habe irgendwann aufgehört zu angeln. Danke für die Beratung!


----------



## el.Lucio (28. Februar 2021)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Kleines Resümee!
> 
> Die Fische standen maximal 30m vom Ufer entfernt, also brauchte ich nicht weit werfen.
> Ich habe sogar eine 3g Posenmontage gefischt, weil ich einfach Bock hatte.
> ...


Kannst du sagen was an der Schnur nicht so gut ist? Würde mich interessieren, da ich die auch schon im Auge hatte.


----------



## Aalbubi (28. Februar 2021)

Die Schnur (0,20mm) wirkt beim Aufspulen sehr geschmeidig. Jedoch ist diese beim fischen sehr oft bei drei Rollen unter die Spule gekommen. Sie wirkt nach zweimaligen angeln auf vielen Metern rauh. Die Schnur lag nach dem nassen Aufspulen mehrere Wochen auf den Rollen vor dem ersten fischen. Selbst bei meiner Bodentaster-Rute ist dies der Fall, wo kein wirklicher Drall entstehen kann. Ich habe auch nicht die Spulen überfüllt.

Aufgespult ist die Schnur auf großen Spulendurchmesser. (Ninja 4000a, Exceler EA2500, Okuma Aventa 5000)

Die Quantum Salsa in 0,2 und vor allem die Sänger Trema Line in 0,18 machen einen viel besseren Job. Ich Angel zu 95% Daiwa Schnüre, nur diese kann ich leider nicht empfehlen! Zum Standangeln gerade noch OK wenn man aufpasst, aber zum Schleppangeln leider nicht so der Hit.


----------



## el.Lucio (28. Februar 2021)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Dann schau ich mal nach einer anderen.


----------

